# i want your overclocking advises? phenom 9500 am2+mb tweaker bios system!



## mertoni (Mar 25, 2008)

hi,i use mb tweaker bios sytem.im tried so much deal for overcloking however,everytime my system shut down.as far as i uped my sistem,H.t link speed: 1.4 memory Frequency:8* ,cpu voltage 1.325-50,pc-i speed:100 mhz,multiplier: 10 x,cpu frequency:240,Dram voltage 2.0.Althought,i Reached 2.4 mhz with these settings,when i started prime 95 my sistem freezed or shut down.Can u give me some advise to overcome this sollution.i searched several forums then, i cant find anything about mb intelligent tweaker usage. my sistem is:700 w.psu, 9500 phenom regular and zalman cooler, +am2 790fx ds5 gigabyte,4 gb ddr kingston 1066mhz,3870 asus 512mb and 250gb seagate harddisk.thanks for your patients bye.


----------

